# Halo Extreme Bulk



## Bonesaw (Jul 10, 2012)

Stats
26 years old
6'2 180 pounds, give or take 3 pounds, BF ~14%
Training for serious for 1.5 years
First cycle

Cycle layout:
1-6 Halo Extreme 50/75/75/75/75/75
1-8 Advance cycle support 2 a day spread out
PCT
7-10 Clomid 50/50/25/25
7-10 DAA 3g ED
7-10 Erase 3 pills ED    (is this even needed?)

Workout Routine 
4 day split
Back/Bicep
Shoulders/Calves/Traps
Thighs
Chest/Triceps

Diet 
Same as always decent clean bulk, gonna really focus on eating more on cycle

Cycle goal would be to gain 10+ pounds, I'm on the shiny side so I hope this is an easy goal and can get more.

I got 2 weeks vacation gonna save them for weeks 5-6. Will be hitting the gym at least 4 times a week aiming for 5-6 times every week though. 

Supplements
Multivitamin 
Creatine
Beta Alanine
Xtend

Today is day 1! First dose at noon second one around 9 or 10.  Just finished up my routine with chest and triceps today so I got all my numbers from my last natural week.  I log every workout so I will see the number rising.  

Advice and comments welcome.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 11, 2012)

Back/Biceps
Bent over row 115x10 120x8 125x6
Lat pulldown 11x10 12x8 13x7
Preacher 35x10 40x8 45x5
DB row 40x10x2 45x6
Cable curl 40x10 50x8 60x3
Seated Row 12x12 13x10 14x8

Shoulders/Calves/Traps
Seated OHP 90x10 95x8 100x8
Lateral raise 12x12x3
Rear 25x10x3
Arnold Press 40x10 40x8 45x6
Shrugs 275x10x4
Calf raises 235x15x5

Legs
Sit Down Squats 95x15 105x12 115x10 
Deadlifts 275x10 285x8 295x7
Leg press 225x12 275x12 315x12 365x10 first time doing it on this machine 
Laying leg curls 6x10x3

Chest/Triceps
DB bench 65x10x2 70x4
Tricep pulldowns 5x12 6x10 7x6
Incline DB 45x10 50x8 55x9
Dips 11 8 8
Fly Machine 5x11 6x9 7x7 8x5
Skullcrushers 35x10x3

So here is where I stand before cycle.  Hows this routine by the way?


----------



## dsc123 (Jul 11, 2012)

Im in bro... Why on your back/bis and chest/tris training days, why not do back exercises first and then bis last, and same for your chest? So you have more energy and strength for the larger muscle group.


----------



## jadean (Jul 11, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Im in bro... Why on your back/bis and chest/tris training days, why not do back exercises first and then bis last, and same for your chest? So you have more energy and strength for the larger muscle group.



Agreed.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 11, 2012)

Just always thought mixing it up gave you a little time before you hit the same muscle again.  But I'll give it a go next time for sure.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Day 4 so far so good, nothing to report yet. Increasing food and decreasing rest days.  Piss is dam near crystal clear.  Drinking so much water.  Strength might be up a bump, but I've been having noob gains all over again leading up to cycle.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 17, 2012)

Day 8 still nothing new to report, minor strength gains coming on.  Today started 75mg a day.  No sides or anything.  I beat my deadlift record,  was 305x6, but because of bad math I put up 315x5.  I didn't realize I was going for until all the weight was on the bar so I said fuck it and got it.  Three plate was a goal I had set for myself by the end of summer, got it a little early.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 19, 2012)

Found it brother, in for the ride.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 19, 2012)

Day 9 weight -in 178. Same as started.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 23, 2012)

Day 14 I think its starting.  Last chest day I struggled to get 70 flat dumb bell press and only managed to get 4 reps, today I put up 7 reps almost easily.  Strength is on the rise in every other department too.   
Sides:  Ance increasing, skin overall a little bit more oily, but that could be because of the 100 degree weather and sweating all day anyways.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 24, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> Day 14 I think its starting. Last chest day I struggled to get 70 flat dumb bell press and only managed to get 4 reps, today I put up 7 reps almost easily. Strength is on the rise in every other department too.
> Sides: Ance increasing, skin overall a little bit more oily, but that could be because of the 100 degree weather and sweating all day anyways.



3 more reps with ease aint no joke!!!


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 27, 2012)

Day 18 recovery time is almost non existent.  After today will be 6 straight days in the gym.   That has never been done.  I look way better in the mirror but I haven't really gained any weight on the scale.  

Am I not eating enough or do I still need to give it more time?


----------



## Bonesaw (Jul 31, 2012)

Day 22.  I get the best pump of my life from this.  Strength still improving, gonna find a scale latter today and see where I'm at.  I've been taking a pill every 6 hour, is there anyway to make my body absorb this better?


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 6, 2012)

Day 28 I just deadlifted 325x6 as my last set for dl's tonight.  Shit was almost easy.  30 lb increase and I still have 2 full weeks left.  Nothing else to report strength gains continuing at full force, no real weight gain >5lbs.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 6, 2012)

Halo is not known for adding mass.  All I can say is add more calories or stay where you are and recomp.  If you look better and are making some great gains, no reason not to continue as you are.  Sounds like this cycle is going well, may be able to bump to 100mg for the last few weeks.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea I can see the difference,  I just got my hair cut the other day.  It was half way done my back, so maybe thats a pound or 2 haha.  You think I should cut my last week short by upping to 100mg?


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice log brother! Keep killing it!


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 7, 2012)

Ending 2 days early lets me run the last 6 days at 100mg, I think imma do it.


----------



## Flathead (Aug 8, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> Ending 2 days early lets me run the last 6 days at 100mg, I think imma do it.



I believe that be be a solid game plan.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks good bro, definitely up your calories though man! You're not eating enough if you're recomping bro simple as that, if thats your goal thats fine but if you wanna gain as much as possible you should definitely throw in another 500 cals or so. Best of luck


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 10, 2012)

what time should I pop these when taking 4 a day? morning, mid-day, 2 x night or 2 x morning, mid-day, night or 2 x morning 2 x before bed.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 11, 2012)

Day 33.  Just started the last 8 days at 100mg,  also started taking DAA + Erase.  This last week should be strong.  I'm about to got to gym and break a few records.  
A little more acne that normal is showing,  just started my vacation so this week is gonna be loaded with heavy work and heavy eating.


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 19, 2012)

Day 40

Notable strength increases
Bent over row 115x10 120x8 125x6 - changed grips a bunch of times pretty much the same 140x6
Lat pulldown 11x10 12x8 13x7 - 15x9 16x7 17x5 huge increase
Preacher 35x10 40x8 45x5 - switched to dumb bells 30x5
DB row 40x10x2 45x6 - 60x12
Cable curl 40x10 50x8 60x3 0 this has always been hard and i wanted 60 for so long, got 70x4 today
Seated Row 12x12 13x10 14x8 - changed grips on this a bunch too 17x6 was the heaviest 

Shoulders/Calves/Traps
Seated OHP 90x10 95x8 100x8 - did 115x6 then switched to dumb bells and got 60x5
Lateral raise 12x12x3 - 15x12 pretty much the same
Rear 25x10x3 - 30x10
Arnold Press 40x10 40x8 45x6 - changed this to front raises 20x10
Shrugs 275x10x4 - 315x10
Calf raises 235x15x5 - 335x8 dam 100lb increase haha

Legs
Sit Down Squats 95x15 105x12 115x10 - I suck at these, 135x15 was doing 195x5 but form sucked
Deadlifts 275x10 285x8 295x7 - 325x7 and 365x1 double my body weight, nice
Leg press 225x12 275x12 315x12 365x10 first time doing it on this machine - same give or take 10lb
Laying leg curls 6x10x3 - same

Chest/Triceps
DB bench 65x10x2 70x4 - switched to flat bar bell 170x5, still weak
Tricep pulldowns 5x12 6x10 7x6 - same
Incline DB 45x10 50x8 55x9 - 65x9 
Dips 11 8 8
Fly Machine 5x11 6x9 7x7 8x5 - 10x10
Skullcrushers 35x10x3 - 45x6

Every workout I did so many extra sets and unlogged exercises because I had so much extra energy and absolutely no fear of being sore.  I was comfortably going to the gym 6 days a week.   I didn't gain that much weight ~5lbs but some how I look noticeably bigger even to the people around me.  I cut my hair that was almost down to my ass to a shaved and my abs or more visible having done no ab work.  This probably hides some of the weight gain.  Still got to work learn how to eat.  I thought this would be stronger but it is what it is.  I should have run it 100/100/100/125/125.  Had a lot of intense moments where I felt like I was on something, most where in the gym. 

Starting PCT tomorrow here is how it looks.

Clomid 50/50/25/25
DAA 3g ed - started this a week ago
Erase 2 caps ed - started this with the DAA


----------



## Bonesaw (Sep 16, 2012)

Done with post cycle, feeling great, continuing strong.  Every lift is continuing to improve.  Being on cycle showed me an intensity that I didn't know was inside of me.  Now I know a new level of pushing myself, thats why I think everything is continuing to improve as if I was still on cycle. 
If I were to take halo again what would be something good to stack it with for the sake of lean gains?


----------



## dsc123 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would run halo extreme and cyanostane... Should be a killer cycle


----------

